# Anyone know where this French Site actually is..?



## Fego (Nov 27, 2006)

I've had a most surreal experience today trying to find a secure site for our first ever overnight stop. We are going to Spain for Christmas via Calais and would like our first stop to be in daylight.

I wanted to find a campsite with services for a M/H sort of near the Troyes region. I phoned the Caravan club - all their sites are now closed. Phoned a couple I found in the the Michelin guide book, but they were closed too (even though the book said they'd be open). So I rang the Tourist office in Troyes who didn't speak any English but gave me the number of a site they thought was open. I phoned the site but the guy didn't speak much English, certainly not enough for me to work out exactly where he is, but enough to know that he is open and he is now expecting me to turn up on the 18th Dec. 8O

I need to try and work out where he is so am looking for some detectives to help me please. Here's the evidence....

The site (is signposted) and is about 30k south west of Troyes via the N77. It is then 2km from the N77 in the town of Auxon (?) taking road 111.

Other than that, all he kept saying was "Et is en dee Gide", but it isn't in my guide. I found Auxon on the map but I couldn't find a road 111.

I have now ordered Le Guide to Aires blah blah... and I may be able to find it in there, but I wonder if anyone has got a clue of what I'm on about and whether this place exists, is any good and how I might find it.

Bon chance :wink:

- - - 
PS you can follow my adventures by looking at my blog *here*


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

Hello

Did a google search

Will this help you along with a French atlas. http://www.guide-touristique.info/tfr/pdf/departement/10.pdf

& maybe www.multimap or similar

Motorhomer

Sorry forgot to paste that in


----------



## Fego (Nov 27, 2006)

Thanks, but not sure if there was a link to your results or something else missing from your reply.

Also, I don't think Mrs. F will let me drive there hoping we can find it, hence the desire to programme the gadgets to take us there.


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Fego said:


> I've had a most surreal experience today trying to find a secure site for our first ever overnight stop. We are going to Spain for Christmas via Calais and would like our first stop to be in daylight.
> 
> I wanted to find a campsite with services for a M/H sort of near the Troyes region. I phoned the Caravan club - all their sites are now closed. Phoned a couple I found in the the Michelin guide book, but they were closed too (even though the book said they'd be open). So I rang the Tourist office in Troyes who didn't speak any English but gave me the number of a site they thought was open. I phoned the site but the guy didn't speak much English, certainly not enough for me to work out exactly where he is, but enough to know that he is open and he is now expecting me to turn up on the 18th Dec. 8O
> 
> ...


I think this is the site. "Et is en dee Gide", he 'e right it is in the guide, the Caravan Club Camping Europe 1 page 302, if you want the directions I'll mail them for you.

Camping a la Ferme des Haut Frenes

http://www.les-hauts-frenes.com/

Don

L


----------



## Fego (Nov 27, 2006)

That's the badger!! (Must be, the phone number is the same).

Many thanks. I've sent an email.

Has anyone been there ?


(BTW, Motorhomer, my page hadn't loaded properly, the detail is there now - many thanks)


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Within approx 100 mile radius there is :-
Near Dreux
Camping Les Etangs de Marsalin, 28500 Vert-en-Drouais [tel: 02 37 82 92 23] Medium site, wc (some continental), chemical waste disposal, showers, hook-up , snacks, open all year. 48.76161 N / 1.29441 E

Camp Municipal de l'Etang d'Or, Route du Chateau d'Eau, 78120 Rambouillet [tel: 01 30 41 07 34] [www.ot-ramboulliet.fr] Large site, heated wc (some continental), chemical waste disposal, hook-up , showers, laundry, shop, restaurant, snacks & bar in season, playground, cycle hire, fishing near, bowling, dogs, English spoken, open all year. 48.62861 N / 1.83927 E

FFCC Camping de l'Amitie, 41220 St Laurent-Nouan [tel: 02 54 87 01 52] Medium site, wc, some serviced pitches, showers, hook-up , laundry, acccess to river, open all year. 47.71153 N / 1.59391 E

Camping Les Grands Pins, Les Maisons-Neuves, 36330 Velles [tel: 02 54 36 61 93] [www.lesgrands-pins.fr] Small site, wc (continental), chemical waste disposal, some serviced pitches, showers, hook-up , laundry , restaurant, snacks, bar, pool, playground, tennis, mini-golf, dogs, English spoken, open all year. 46.70374 N / 1.61534 E

Camp Municipal du Lac Les Nugiras, Route de Messant 36270 Eguzon [tel: 02 54 47 45 22] Large terraced site, wc, serviced pitches, showers, hook-up, laundry , shop, restaurant, snacks, bar, playground, watersports, waterski school, games , open all year. 46.44153 N / 1.56376 E


----------



## Arizona (May 9, 2005)

Hi

There is a municiple site in Troye itself. We spent a couple of nights there during the summer. It was fine and the town of Troye itself is well worth a visit. I can dig out the paperwork for it if you like. We located in the aire book. I see the site you have booked is a camping a la ferme one. We stayed on a couple of those during the summer and while it was very enjoyable be aware that a lot of them have no motorhome services at all. In fact it's often just a field or orchard next to the farm buildings!

Have fun!

Arizona


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Looks lovely and all the facilities (heated loos!) for 10euros. Its time some of our sites charged prices like this and we would use them more often. 

Could well put this on our list of possibles for next spring or autumn hol. as we will be going through that area slowly on our way to where ever the fancy takes us. 

Thanks to Fego for the question and to Don Madge for the answer  

Sue


----------



## Enodreven (Aug 29, 2005)

If you haven't had any luck try this it may suit

Camping De La Barbuise 
RN77
10700 Voué/St.Rémy-s.-B. 
France

Tel +33 0325375095 

Suposed to be open all year

located on the N77 between Troyes and Arcis-sur-Aube 

where ever you go let us know how you get on


----------

